# It's The Train's Fault



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

https://www.firehouse.com/operation...da|6445J2902823H4A&oly_enc_id=6445J2902823H4A

I reckon ticket prices will rise...


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

We already have regular fire bans in the mountains, it wouldn't surprise me if they added a ban for steam locos when the conditions are bad.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

25,000,000 , they will file bankruptcy. End of that railroad.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh no! Thanks for posting that. I sent it to a friend who just rode the D&S a few weeks ago. I certainly hope they don’t shut it down.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Durango & Silverton Narrow Gauge Railroad is in the process of converting one of the locos to oil. they knew this was coming and do not seem to be worried.
Even the Cumbres & Toltec railroad is not worried.

insurance will cover any fines.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Just watching the noon news, and another fire was started in Washington state, this time by a farmers tractor.....wonder if they'll make the farmer cover the firefighting costs.....


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

If guns kill people and the manufacturers can be sued, and power companies can be sued when fires start, then tractor and steam locomotive builders ought to be held responsible also. And electricians and mechanics and cigarette makers and everyone who does anything that may cause a fire...or a wreck or a fall or a slip. Geez, it begins to sound a bit ridiculous after awhile, doesn't it?


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> If guns kill people and the manufacturers can be sued, and power companies can be sued when fires start, then tractor and steam locomotive builders ought to be held responsible also. And electricians and mechanics and cigarette makers and everyone who does anything that may cause a fire...or a wreck or a fall or a slip. Geez, it begins to sound a bit ridiculous after awhile, doesn't it? <img src="http://www.modeltrainforum.com/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Roll Eyes (Sarcastic)" class="inlineimg" />


Are there any steam locomotive builders left around to sue?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Its not just steam engines that can start fires. When really dry around here we have had diesel trains start fires along the tracks. Not sure where the sparks would be from. I think hot boxes on the train axles.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I do believe the exhaust from diesels can spew sparks....C.N. used to install spark arresters on the exhausts on their GP7's and 9's......and their SW units....


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Over the years we have fought hundreds of grass fires started by carbon buildup flying out of loco exhaust stacks when they accelerate after idling for long periods. And there are other sources of sparks on trains too.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

cars start fires with the catalytic converter, never heard of car companies getting sued over that.


did not sue the car owner either.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

But they would sue the owner of the car, as they have with the owner of the steam locomotive.....

It's not the device, but the people that own the device......like it's always been said, guns don't kill people....people kill people.....


----------

